

Why I Love Gema (the perfect language for text manipulation) - gnosis
http://web.archive.org/web/20051025073052/http://www.anthus.com/Gema/WhyILoveGema.html

======
inetsee
I think this programming language qualifies as one of the most obscure ever.
Google "gema programming language" and you get a total of two references, both
in Spanish.

~~~
gnosis
Try searching for: gema macro processor

That returns 111,000 results for me, with at least the first 10 pages of
results being pretty relevant.

Still, the language does deserve to be far more well known.

